

Founder of #startup accelerator Amplify.LA on vision & funding for entrepreneurs - giangbiscan
http://www.thestartupangel.com/2012/03/27/interview-of-paul-bricault-foundermanaging-director-of-amplify-la/

======
Techcited
It's nice to have an inside perspective on what makes an accelerator tick.

------
pickm3
Great interview!

